
The incredible reason east sides of cities are poorer than west sides - SQL2219
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-incredible-reason-east-sides-of-cities-are-poorer-than-west-sides-2016-11-02?mod=mw_share_twitter
======
FrancoDiaz
For some reason, I was thinking about this the other day. But I have another
reason, at least for the U.S. The east side is most likely to be older because
people migrated from east to west.

The wealthier people would move to the west as the east side of town got more
crowded and older.

